# New Staff member at Awesome



## Awesomemark (Feb 16, 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi Everyone

Just to keep you informed...... we will be adding a new member of staff to our Sales team to work along side Dean, Andy and John, She has many years of experience in the industry and is very familiar to the Performance tuning market having worked in another well known and well respected VAG tuner . She brings a wealth of knowledge with previous history from the main dealers.

Watch this space for more info.

Regards,
Mark


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Awesomemark said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hi Everyone
> 
> ...


I know who this lady is and I am sure that she'll be a real asset to your company :wink:


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Any pics? :wink: 

someone had to say it!!!!! :lol: 

Dave 8)


----------



## Awesomemark (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks I am sure she will be....Picture will be up on our staff page on website asap.


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

DW225 said:


> Any pics? :wink:
> 
> someone had to say it!!!!! :lol:
> 
> Dave 8)


 :lol: :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Will I see her when I come to Awesome in the morning :?:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Will I see her when I come to Awesome in the morning :?:


Yes she has the food sorted for you :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Will I see her when I come to Awesome in the morning :?:
> ...


My kind of girl I am in love


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


I am in for a fun day :roll:


----------



## leerjwd (Sep 4, 2005)

don't get too excited guys


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Well I am now awake and waiting for Mark to go to Awesome [smiley=sleeping.gif] at least I think I am awake


----------



## Awesomemark (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey not sure about the pork pies and the pickle onions....lol...she would agree to the beer though.....anyway come on she's a LADY>...


----------



## bape (Jan 16, 2005)

leerjwd said:


> don't get too excited guys


Looks like Ade in a dress hehe


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Well Mark (Sim) and I were there today and there was no sigh of her or the pies


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Well Mark (Sim) and I were there today and there was no sigh of her or the pies


Well apart from at the pie shop around the corner :roll: :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sim said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Well Mark (Sim) and I were there today and there was no sigh of her or the pies
> ...


I must have missed that bit :wink: :lol:


----------



## Awesomemark (Feb 16, 2006)

Hello

Yes you were guessing right, Sarah formally from JBS will be starting working for Awesome this Monday coming the 6th of March.

She will also be here to help with any of your enquiries on the forums...on the telephone or via the showroom, I hope you will join me in wishing her all the best in her new role and venture.

Regards,

Mark


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Guys
Hi
My name is Sarah as if you didny know and I have started now.
I do not like pork pies I am afraid , but will go for the pickled onions and lager thank you.
When do I expect these to come? 
Anyway I am sure that I have spoke to a few of you before from my last employer.
I hope to see you all up here at some point I will help you all spend your money and I will get the coffee`s in as long as you all get the pints in.
Sarah


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

AwesomeSarah said:


> Hi Guys
> Hi
> My name is Sarah as if you didny know and I have started now.
> I do not like pork pies I am afraid , but will go for the pickled onions and lager thank you.
> ...


What about the Lasagne you promised me then? :-*


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> AwesomeSarah said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys
> ...


Hey Paul , you know I make a mean Lasagne.
I was going to go down your neck of the wood next week as it is my birthday , but I am afraid I will not be doing that now 
Sorry , but when you are up this end give me a shout and I will do one specially for you.
Oh it was good to chat the other day.
Take care mate and I will call you soon.
Sarah


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

AwesomeSarah said:


> Hey Paul , you know I make a mean Lasagne.
> I was going to go down your neck of the wood next week as it is my birthday , but I am afraid I will not be doing that now


So whats your excuse then? :roll: 


> Sorry , but when you are up this end give me a shout and I will do one specially for you.


Awww, just for lil old me :-* 


> Oh it was good to chat the other day.
> Take care mate and I will call you soon.
> Sarah


Look forward to it


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

AwesomeSarah said:


> I hope to see you all up here at some point I will help you all spend your money and I will get the coffee`s in as long as you all get the pints in.
> Sarah


I doubt it :?


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

What do you mean you doubt it?
What coming to see us or getting the pints in?
With a sad face too 
Go on tell me...
Sarah


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> AwesomeSarah said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Paul , you know I make a mean Lasagne.
> ...


Hi Mate
Well I had some holidays to use up at the other job so I was going to have some time off and have a few days away.
But all that has fallen through now.
But then we will get to have that Lasagne one day.
I will call you soon mate.
Sarah


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

AwesomeSarah said:


> What do you mean you doubt it?
> What coming to see us or getting the pints in?
> With a sad face too
> Go on tell me...
> Sarah


I cannot believe that you are asking me this :!:


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

Sim said:


> AwesomeSarah said:
> 
> 
> > What do you mean you doubt it?
> ...


As you will be able to see I have posted 9 times , and this will be the 10th
I have been here since Monday , at the moment I am learning.
But I am learning too about when not to ask?
Thank you for your welcome
Sarah


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Sim said:


> AwesomeSarah said:
> 
> 
> > What do you mean you doubt it?
> ...


You two got history? :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Looks like our first Forum lovers tiff to me!! :lol:


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> Sim said:
> 
> 
> > AwesomeSarah said:
> ...


Yeah come on Sarah, spill the beans


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

AwesomeSarah said:


> Sim said:
> 
> 
> > AwesomeSarah said:
> ...


I was not going to post but as you ask. I visited Awesome last week to have some new (2nd hand approx 6 months old) brakes, discs, hoses (which I supplied) and springs fitted. Andy and I (Yellow TT) travelled from Teesside. We left at 6.30 (as documented earlier in this thread) because there was a lot of work to do. The work, however, did not begin until 11.30 and then staff had to work overtime to finish the work. On my way to work the following day my wheel fell off. According to a report by Audi Teesside this was â€˜caused by loose wheel nutsâ€™. My car was damaged but this has been covered by your company as a goodwill gesture but not because of any admission of liability by Awesome. To quote from an e-mail 'As I initially said I was witness to the suspect wheel being tightened up using a torque wrench on my return from the back of our workshops. As we are both aware all parts were second hand and supplied by yourself , offering no warranty by ourselves. I cannot offer a logical explanation for your wheel becoming detached from your car but cannot believe it would have lasted 120+ miles."

Due to this I have not received anything to compensate me for the fact that I have been without a car for 5 days, lost a day at work and made endless mobile calls etc etc. :?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

*Mod edit - bad language removed - this is NOT the flame room*

That sounds real bad! I hope your car is now okay.

What I can't understand why was the wheel not tightened? also I cannot understand what the connection is between your wheel being tightened to the correct torque and the second hand items your bought in to be fitted.

Disappointing.[/b]


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

It could have been a great deal worse. I managed to stop the car because of the knocking - which was not easy on the main dual carriageway into Middlesbrough in rush hour.

As I stopped the wheel came off. As you can see from the below images (taken with my phone) the car fell onto the wheel so I was able to get the jack underneath. The only thing I have done is placed the jack under the car the rest of the scene was untouched.

I have had the repairs done now and I am just waiting for a new alloy and a new spacer which Awesome have said they will send me. I have had to borrow a spacer from Andy.


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

still cant belive they didnt tighten the wheel. How lucky are you ? that could have been real bad maybee involving a pyle up. as long as it doesnt cost you and they compensate in some way. even a sorry or just something simple like re embursing your loss of earnings


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Sim,

Firstly, I am glad you managed to come to a stop and cause minimal damage, secondly glad you are safe and sound and your car mostly in one piece, and nobody else was hurt.

Becareful guys.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

as I said before thank god you are ok


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Lets hope Jim and everyone else at Awesome understand that there is more to life than "not admitting liability", and think about the customer service aspect of this.

Look at the attitude of GTT to their potential customers, and then look at how much they (now) sell to the forum... :?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

jampott said:


> Lets hope Jim and everyone else at Awesome understand that there is more to life than "not admitting liability", and think about the customer service aspect of this.
> 
> Look at the attitude of GTT to their potential customers, and then look at how much they (now) sell to the forum... :?


Good point, in my opinion, admitting liability and showing that they are sorry and will improve in the future, will reassure their prospect/potential customers.


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

At least your ok and no one else hurt in this incodent. Its a bummer when you put trust in supposedly good reputation companies and this happens.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Thanks for all the replies. At least the car is fixed, although naturally I am still a little nervous driving it. No doubt this will pass in time...


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Just out of interest, what damage was caused? floorpan? or was it only the nearside wing and wheel?


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

The damage was to the alloy and to the bearings. Awesome paid for the repairs carried out at Teesside Audi which cost approx Â£360. They are sending me a new wheel and spacer. The spacer was completely sheered off. Obviously the damage was limited by the fact that I had managed to stop the car. I hate to think what it would have been like if the wheel had come off when we were travelling at motorway speed the night before. We were very lucky.

My bolts were fine and they have been refitted by Teesside Audi, who incidentally, were excellent.

I have also been left with a scratched front brembo calliper.


----------



## khewett (Jan 16, 2005)

Sim said:


> The damage was to the alloy and to the bearings. Awesome paid for the repairs carried out at Teesside Audi which cost approx Â£360. They are sending me a new wheel and spacer. The spacer was completely sheered off. Obviously the damage was limited by the fact that I had managed to stop the car. I hate to think what it would have been like if the wheel had come off when we were travelling at motorway speed the night before. We were very lucky.
> 
> My bolts were fine and they have been refitted by Teesside Audi, who incidentally, were excellent.
> 
> I have also been left with a scratched front brembo calliper.


Shocked, the only reason the wheel would come off was that it was not tightened properly, nothing to do with new brakes.

IMO Awesome should replace your caliper also, clearly at fault IMO, if we where American they'd be sue'd for that you could have been killed.



Glad your OK, that could have been a LOT worse.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

khewett said:


> Sim said:
> 
> 
> > The damage was to the alloy and to the bearings. Awesome paid for the repairs carried out at Teesside Audi which cost approx Â£360. They are sending me a new wheel and spacer. The spacer was completely sheered off. Obviously the damage was limited by the fact that I had managed to stop the car. I hate to think what it would have been like if the wheel had come off when we were travelling at motorway speed the night before. We were very lucky.
> ...


Yes it could. Thanks.


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi
I have had a chat in regards what happened and here is the reply that I have recieved from Jim

It has just been brought to my attention of this posting on this forum. As we all know there are always two sides to every story!

I would like to give my opinion of the known facts relevant to this incident.

Firstly as stated Mark arrived at our premises on time for a 9am appointment to fit his own secondhand front and rear big brake kits, 10 mm per side wheelspacers and longer bolts. Unfortunately due to some earlier jobs taking longer than expected we did not start his vehicle until approx 11-15. Two technicians then worked on the car most of the time until the job was finished. I had to leave before the car was finished but as I went to the back of the workshop prior to leaving I watched the technicians tighten up the wheel bolts with a torque wrench.

The next morning I was on a day off when I received a call from the office to say Mark had called with a wheel issue and would only talk to me. I finished off what I had to do and drove in, firstly talking to the sales staff who had taken the call and then to the technicians who worked on the car. I then called Mark to find out the details from him. He told me he had driven 120 miles home the previous evening and had noted a â€˜noiseâ€™ towards the end of his journey, he thought it was a pad bedding in issue so performed a number of heavy breaking operations to try and clear it. He dropped off his friend and carried on home.

As stated on our invoice we say â€˜if wheels are removed whilst in our workshops please check torque after 50 milesâ€™. This is not normally an issue as cars on standard brakes and without large wheel spacers do not tend to loosen. However, this vehicle was now fitted with a competition set of brakes and larger than I would like to use set of spacers. From first hand experience of competition brakes they produce great levels of heat and disperse that heat into the bolts and wheel. After one lap of any race circuit (or a spirited road drive), if you pull in you will find the tingling noise of the brake area is very apparent. This is the cooling of dissimilar metals resulting in the noise. The bolts will tighten Â¼ turn approx. to get back to the specified torque. This operation needs to be performed probably once so the correct torque is maintained. Anyone who has done a track day with this type of set up will have experienced this.

I know Mark had not done a track day but I assume if I had just had big brakes fitted then I would have been giving them a good bedding in and testing. If the car left our premises with incorrectly tightened wheels it could not possibly have covered 120 miles. As Mark provided all the parts I would have expected him to be aware that if he had a noise from a wheel area after his own big brakes fitted his first port of call would be the checking of wheel bolts. He arrived home intact and did not investigate a noise before venturing out again.

As we were the last people to have worked on the vehicle I deeply sympathized with Mark and agreed that as a good will gesture we would help him put the car back to its original condition without accepting any blame. I agreed to pay his invoice in full at the dealers, new wheel spacer and new wheel. With this offer I added that I was paying this out of my pocket and felt it very fair as really the wheels should have been retightened. I added that I was prepared to pay for all the damage UNLESS I felt I was being taken advantage of. The next contact from Mark was the E-mail wanting a new set of BBS challenge wheels as compensation for amongst other things his â€˜traumaâ€™ of how he will feel getting back into the car! With this I felt he had crossed the affore mentioned line and I told him he would have to take the issue up with my insurers in full. With this he reluctantly agreed to accept my offer.

I run a very efficient and professional workshop and feel that every aspect of this job was carried out to correct engineering procedures. The area of argument is whether or not he should have re-checked the wheel torques when he heard the noises as anyone competent enough to be running competition big brakes should do after the first hard drive. After this the bolt torques should remain ok.

Hope this clarifies my views and reasons for my actions.

Cheers,
Jim - Managing Director - Awesome GTI Store


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

AwesomeSarah said:


> As stated on our invoice we say â€˜if wheels are removed whilst in our workshops please check torque after 50 milesâ€™. This is not normally an issue as cars on standard brakes and without large wheel spacers do not tend to loosen. However, this vehicle was now fitted with a competition set of brakes and larger than I would like to use set of spacers. From first hand experience of competition brakes they produce great levels of heat and disperse that heat into the bolts and wheel. After one lap of any race circuit (or a spirited road drive), if you pull in you will find the tingling noise of the brake area is very apparent. This is the cooling of dissimilar metals resulting in the noise. The bolts will tighten Â¼ turn approx. to get back to the specified torque. This operation needs to be performed probably once so the correct torque is maintained. Anyone who has done a track day with this type of set up will have experienced this.
> 
> I know Mark had not done a track day but I assume if I had just had big brakes fitted then I would have been giving them a good bedding in and testing. If the car left our premises with incorrectly tightened wheels it could not possibly have covered 120 miles...//.. He arrived home intact and did not investigate a noise before venturing out again.


I did not give my brakes a 'good bedding in' as it was late and we had to drive down the M62 and M1 which were both quite busy. As I noted before in relation to the small print in your contract - 'if wheels are removed whilst in our workshops please check torque after 50 milesâ€™ - this does not alter anything.

"UK law states that all UK contracts used by businesses selling to the public must be 'fair.' The law ignores unfair contracts. Small print which denies responsibility for faulty workmanship is unfair. If the wheel fell off because the nuts were not put on properly, then the garage is responsible for the damage to your car. Trading Standards can challenge the use of unfair contact terms in court"



> As Mark provided all the parts I would have expected him to be aware that if he had a noise from a wheel area after his own big brakes fitted his first port of call would be the checking of wheel bolts.


I presumed they would have been tightened :?

My request for upgraded wheel was to compensate me for the following (quoting verbatim from the e-mail I sent):

â€¢ "Loss of a days work (Friday).

â€¢ Being without a car for 4 days (so far) and having to use public transport. I had to stand and wait for a bus this morning for half an hour in the snow!

â€¢ The costs and inconvenience incurred by using public transport

â€¢ Damage to the brake calliper which, at best, can be painted.

â€¢ The inconvenience, time and costs related to resolving this matter (mobile phone calls, e-mails etc).

â€¢ The costs of the repairs quoted by Audi (that you have agreed to pay).

â€¢ The inconvenience of having to borrow and collect a replacement spacer until you can provide a replacement.

â€¢ The cost of a replacement wheel (which again you have agreed to pay).

This is not to mention the emotional trauma and shock caused by the incident as well as concern about how I will feel when I get back into the car.

Given all of this and the fact that the replacement wheel may not fully match my existing wheels I feel that it is only right that I am supplied with a new set of wheels. I would be pleased if you would agree to supply me with a set of the BBS Challenge Wheels. I do not feel that this is unreasonable and I am hoping that we can come to an agreement so that I do not have to contact a solicitor."

Instead the payment to Audi was cancelled so I had to agree to get my car back unless I paid for it myself.

This whole affair has cost me the loss of a day of my earnings, the bus fairs, mobile costs, damage to the calliper, loss of car for 5 days (which I am paying for in relation to tax and insurance) and a great deal of inconvenience. :?


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Mate
This is a public forum and I feel that you was just waiting for a reason to post.
This was started to announce my new job.
You did not have to post the coment that you did.
Now I have worked within the garage enviroment for well over 6 years and I will say that I feel a car with loose wheel bolts would NOT do 120 mile to get you home.
I would say more like 5 - 10 depending on how you drive and if you was to encounter roaundabouts.
This thread has been now put totally off the subject.
I do know that a settlement was agreed , but you wanted a bit more.
Hey I have had an accident before that wrote 2 cars off.
But I was back up and running as soon as my arm came out of a sling and it never bothered me in the slightest to jump in to another car.
But please if you feel we can solve this I feel it should not be on a public forum like this.
As Jim said there is 2 sides to every story and he said he saw your wheels get torqued.
Sarah


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

> The area of argument is whether or not he should have re-checked the wheel torques when he heard the noises as anyone competent enough to be running competition big brakes should do after the first hard drive. After this the bolt torques should remain ok.


 I am also frankly puzzled by this assertion. When I heard the noise and realised that it was a problem I pulled over at the first safe opportunity.

Your ordering of events is also incorrect. I dropped Andy off late in the night and it was only when I was nearly home that I heard a slight knocking. This got worse the following morning, I tried the brakes a couple of times and then the knocking got worse I pulled over at my first opportunity and the wheel fell off.

Funnily enough I am rather paranoid about his now and I have checked them since my car has been with Audi Teesside and yes you have guessed it they were tight. This is after over 3 days of driving :!:


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

Sim said:


> > The area of argument is whether or not he should have re-checked the wheel torques when he heard the noises as anyone competent enough to be running competition big brakes should do after the first hard drive. After this the bolt torques should remain ok.
> 
> 
> I am also frankly puzzled by this assertion. When I heard the noise and realised that it was a problem I pulled over at the first safe opportunity.
> ...


Have new wheel bolts been used?
Not second hand ones?
I have asked that we deal with this off a public forum.
Yes we have tried to settle this amicably as Jim has said but as you seen to be wanting a new full set of alloys when you was offered a settlement through the stress of jumping in to your car to drive I do feel that you have now made me feel so welcome on to the TT forum.

Sarah


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

I'm sorry I have to say this...

In this case the customer should always be right. You guys have in turn admitted liability and paid for the repairs right, (all this talk of goodwill is rubbish and would not stand up in court in front of a judge).

Secondly, Sarah, you *Mod edit - Personal attack removed - please review the forum posting rules which you seem to be struggling with*, answering back and starting arguments is not the way to go, are you representing Awesome?



> Now I have worked within the garage environment for well over 6 years and I will say that I feel a car with loose wheel bolts would NOT do 120 mile to get you home.
> I would say more like 5 - 10 depending on how you drive and if you was to encounter roundabouts.


What a f*cking load of bollox, one of my wheels work loose on my car due to *me* forgetting to tighten the bolts, luckily it didn't fall off, but it was fine up until about 200-250 miles, then I heard a knocking sound and checked the bolts, and found them to be loose...

This topic is not off topic, the guy had a problem, right, he told others and I am glad he did, you guys come on here act like you are involved in the community, then when something goes wrong, you become aggressive and rude.

Your not doing yourselves any favours, simply apologise for the error made and all will be okay, reassurance that you care is needed.

I have never heard of: *check your bolts after 50 miles...*

I have had my cars at many dealers and have never heard or seen this statement before. I will ask my Audi dealer on Tuesday when my car goes in for a service.



> Funnily enough I am rather paranoid about his now and I have checked them since my car has been with Audi Teesside and yes you have guessed it they were tight. This is after over 3 days of driving


Confirms what I just said...

Sarah, I think you still have a lot to learn as a business (especially you Sarah) you guys should not be coming on here and getting into arguments, 1) it is bad for business 2) not professional 3) puts a lot of future/prospect customers off.



> As Jim said there is 2 sides to every story and he said he saw your wheels get torqued.


Can he guarantee they were torqued up to the correct torque figure?

I also think that Mark, has the right to ask for some kind of compensation, or at least for you guys to cover his travel costs and one day off work?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Maybe this should be left for Awesome and Sim to sort out. No offence Dj but other people putting their 2p in this situation doesnt help anyone.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

haven't read all of this thread but i'm sorry awesome if that wheel was torqued then there is no way those bolts should come loose so the wheel falls off  at the most maybe just a case of retightening! if the wheels had spacers then were the right length bolts used? i.e not just hanging on by a couple of threads :?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Maybe this should be left for Awesome and Sim to sort out. No offence Dj but other people putting their 2p in this situation doesnt help anyone.


No offence taken, still doesn't change my view on people in general being fobbed off.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

AwesomeSarah said:


> Have new wheel bolts been used?
> Not second hand ones?


No :!: The same wheel bolts were used as there was nothing wrong with them according to Audi Teesside. They were happy to release the car with my 2nd hand equipment on



caney said:


> if the wheels had spacers then were the right length bolts used? i.e not just hanging on by a couple of threads


Yes they were the right length bolts. They have been on my car with the spacers for a good few weeks before my trip to Awesome. Furthermore, the mechanic at Teesside Audi confirmed that they were the correct length for use with the spacers provided. One of the bolts is a locking one. These were on a forum members car for 6 months too. :? :?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well I've read this thread and am sorry to see that a good humoured thread that started off with greetings and pictures of pies has degenerated to a bit of a mud throwing excercise - although I can understand the parties views.

What I would say from experience, is that spacers can work loose, espescially if not seated properly due to dirt, corronion and surface irregularities, but also that it's rare for a garage to use a torque wrench. Most fitters use far too high a torque from an air gun. I once was surprised to see a National Tyres fitter look up the figure, set the torque wrench, tighten until it went "click", then give it an extra heave for good luck! :roll:

The torque figure for a spacered wheel should arguably be higher than a standard unspacered wheel due to the increased bolt stretching due to the bolt length and much increased bending moment caused by the wheel offset - also, the subsequebnt increased effect of surface irregularities and shifting of the mating surfaces.

Clean surfaces and a progressive and even tightening sequence is a must in my opinion. Just tightening the first bolt to full torque is likely to intrduce sideways friction stress which when it works out results in loose bolts. Another solution is of course to re-check the torque after a few miles.

Let this perhaps be a lesson to all those who use spacers but let's not be unprofessional and try to embarrass customers on this forum. Good that the damage was fixed as a goodwill gesture. Let's all be grateful that nothing worse happened.


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi
No I am not a bitch.
I am a woman that loves the job that I do.
The accendent that I had was my fault.
Iaccepted the blame.The guy that I hit was fine and it was me that was injured.
But he then went on to claim for all other things off my insurance , including the stress and whiplash and all other things that he could.
I do believe now that it is going overboard in this country with the American way.

Jim said that he definately saw the lads torque the wheel bolts up and has had meetings with the lads who did the job.

As has also been said this has been in disscustion with the customer and also Jim.
He has not buried his head in the sand to see if this will go away and it was dealt with very quickly and he even came in on his day off to resolve the situation.

I do feel though that the light hearted topic that this thread was has now gone.

You can call me what you like , but my feeling is that the thread can not carry on with the way this was meant to and that is because 1 person who did not have to post what he did on this.

I do feel it is down to the gent and Awesome to deal with this and a public forum is possibly not the place to do this.

I am sorry if you all feel that I am wrong , but I suppose this is my opinion and not everyone will share it.

Today is my day off and if it makes you feel any better I too broke down last night and it then took me 5 hours to get home.

So unfortunately I have found out that not all cars are 100% guaranteed not to brake down.Even my little Skoda
Sarah


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

AwesomeSarah said:


> because 1 person who did not have to post what he did on this.


Why should he not have posted it? (maybe he should have started a new thread?) if someone has a bad expirience or problem with a dealer then this forum is the ideal place to share expiriences with others, if everyone kept quiet, nobody would benefit.


----------



## khewett (Jan 16, 2005)

dj c225 said:


> AwesomeSarah said:
> 
> 
> > because 1 person who did not have to post what he did on this.
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Agreed


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> AwesomeSarah said:
> 
> 
> > because 1 person who did not have to post what he did on this.
> ...


Dont tell me your after a free set of wheels too :? To me it seems Awsome have dealt with this sad situation in the best possible way, and it seems Sim was simply trying like the general mentality of Brits to get something for nothing :?

Should of been kept off here IMO


----------



## Simon (May 6, 2002)

Last time I got a new set of tyres at Costco, they made me sign a disclaimer saying I would re-tighten the wheel nuts after 25 miles, so I guess it's a fairly common thing. Like John-H said, the wheels may torque up initally, but if the wheel's not on quite true, or resting on some dirt, then after a few bumps it may loosen.


----------



## VERN (Jun 19, 2004)

Jim and the awesome crew are the best people i have ever dealt with, they are pro's and it will get sorted :wink:

Give sarah a break, she walked into a stinker :? and was not to know what had happened, but tried to help


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

jonah said:


> Dont tell me your after a free set of wheels too :? To me it seems Awsome have dealt with this sad situation in the best possible way, and it seems Sim was simply trying like the general mentality of Brits to get something for nothing :?
> 
> Should of been kept off here IMO


I totally agree with jonah on this

However, having read this whole story from start to finish, I am appalled by the way so many forum members have waded in and effectiviely added fuel to the fire.

First of all this thread was about a new member of staff at Awesome who incidentaly was not working at Awesome when this incident occured. Subsequently it had nothing to do with sim's unfortunate incident the previous week. Therefore if sim had felt like saying something then he should of started a new subject and not highjack someone elses post

Secondly, as someone else has already pointed out, there are always two sides to every story and whilst I do not want to take anyone's side in this matter, the saying that the customer is always right is complete crap. Yes sometimes a company screws up and the customer suffers as a result, but there are times when it is the customer who screws up and they then try and blame it on the company, however I am not suggesting that this is the case here.

sim, I am sorry to hear about what has hapened to you and your car and I hope that you can sort things out in a sensible and ammicable way with Awesome, however I do feel that you are taking advantage of the matter now by expecting Awesome to supply you with a new set of wheels and tyres as a result of what happened. I honestly think that Awesome have handled this matter in the right way by paying for the extra work and parts as a reslut, and as I said earlier, I hope that you can get things sorted between you.

One last point that I would like to make and that is to do with the comment below


dj c225 said:


> Sarah, you sound like a right b1tch, answering back and starting arguments is not the way to go, are you representing Awesome?


Well I have to say that dj c225 was bang out of order to say this, especially on a public forum. To say that she is answering back and starting arguments, what a load of crap. At the end of the day, Sarah like anyone else on here is entitled to have their say so long as it is done in the correct manner. An apology to Sarah for calling her a b1tch I think is the least that dj c225 could do, especially as this subject wasn't really anything to do with him in the first place


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

VERN said:


> Give sarah a break, she walked into a stinker :? and was not to know what had happened, but tried to help


Exactly


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Maybe this should be left for Awesome and Sim to sort out. No offence Dj but other people putting their 2p in this situation doesnt help anyone.


Yes i thought i said this 3 pages back  No one listens to me though :roll:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

jonah said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > AwesomeSarah said:
> ...


Nope.

But the community need to know about problems they have with dealers, shops, products etc...


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> Well I have to say that dj c225 was bang out of order to say this, especially on a public forum. To say that she is answering back and starting arguments, what a load of crap. At the end of the day, Sarah like anyone else on here is entitled to have their say so long as it is done in the correct manner. An apology to Sarah for calling her a b1tch I think is the least that dj c225 could do, especially as this subject wasn't really anything to do with him in the first place


Why, if she was professional she would not have replied to Marks posts and simply ignored them and let them sort it out in private.

When someone (a dealer) comes on here to a community of TT owners raises a complaint and argues it out (which she did) and tried to prove him wrong in front of many and in fact made her out to look a little dumb. This I don't agree with, in my opinion Awesome should have stayed out of it and let it die and/or contacted Mark directly. They have made the situation worse answering back each time with clever answers.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe this should be left for Awesome and Sim to sort out. No offence Dj but other people putting their 2p in this situation doesnt help anyone.
> ...


Sorry mate


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Taking no ones side and having read what both have said, it would seem that Sarah has been quite willing to perpetuate the discussion with Sim publicly - I assume with the the authority of the MD of Awesome...judging from the response's from Sarah that maybe a decision he'll regret.

I'm sure that there is something more to this story that would have prompted Sim to post publicly in the first place...I don't know and I guess that only Sim and Awesome would know that.

From Awesome's point of view, they should consider themselves fortunate that a seperate thread wasn't posted...they would have had far more unwelcome exposure than they currently have with this burried halfway through an "Awesome has a new staff member" thread.
When mention of this incident was made in another thread I had to ask where to see the story.

It's to be expected that an ocassional cock-up will be made by the best of people. It is how that cock-up is remedied that will be the final arbitar in how that company is judged.
That fact the Awesome has arranged for the car to be repaired is right and proper...perhaps Sim is looking for compensation for the time he has been without his car? 
A fair and reasonable request...4 or 5 days hire of a TT wouldn't be too far off the cost of a set of wheels. I don't know.

Had I, and anyone else on here, been in this situation I'd be asking for my car to be restored to it's original condition - and yes, right the way down the scratched caliper. If thought necessary, I'd also be asking that the replacement wheel matches the remainder.

I'm sorry, just being cynical, I just don't buy the "we saw the wheels being torqued" story - just too convenient. Nor is rubbishing Sim's statement that he drove 120 miles on loose wheel bolts helpful.
Plenty of anecdotal evidence on other forums of people being in similar situations having driven similar or greater distances with loose wheel bolts.

A little sad that Awesome and Sarah (sorry) have allowed it to develop to this stage. I just hope that a happy resolution is found for both Sim and Awesome.

Dave


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> Major Audi Parts Guru said:
> 
> 
> > Well I have to say that dj c225 was bang out of order to say this, especially on a public forum. To say that she is answering back and starting arguments, what a load of crap. At the end of the day, Sarah like anyone else on here is entitled to have their say so long as it is done in the correct manner. An apology to Sarah for calling her a b1tch I think is the least that dj c225 could do, especially as this subject wasn't really anything to do with him in the first place
> ...


Maybe, but if you read the whole thing from start to finish then you will see that Sarah unfortunately ended up having to deal with something that she initially knew nothing about which may of been why she looked a little dumb in your opinion. Anyway, it was Mark who highjacked this subject in the first place by replying to one of Sarah's posts and subsequently dragging it off topic.

At the end of the day, Awesome are perfectly entitled to come on here and defend themselves, especially as they are a company who pay to advertise on this forum. Not only that, but you go to any court room and you will see that BOTH sides of a case are heard before a decision is made, irrspective of who is right and who is wrong

I still feel however that you should say sorry to Sarah for what you posted. And if you haven't got the balls to do it in public then at least send her a PM and do it in private


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> But the community need to know about problems they have with dealers, shops, products etc...


Quite!!! Otherwise, what is the point of having internet Forums like this? Surely, one of the primary benefits of the internet is to be able to share information, knowledge and experience?

If nothing else, this whole episode has brought home how important it is to check your wheels bolts etc. after you have had them removed/replaced.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> But the community need to know about problems they have with dealers, shops, products etc...


This I agree with, however, most of the time we only get to hear one side of a story and it's human nature for people to make themselves out to be whiter than white when problems like this arise, especially on a forum like this


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

> perhaps Sim is looking for compensation for the time he has been without his car?
> A fair and reasonable request...4 or 5 days hire of a TT wouldn't be too far off the cost of a set of wheels. I don't know.


Then why didn't he ask for this John instead of try to get a set of wheels with the lame excuse of how he doesn't have confidence in the car now :? as if a set of wheels would restore his faith :lol:

Anyway back on topic!

Any one got a pic of this Sarah :wink:


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

jonah said:


> > perhaps Sim is looking for compensation for the time he has been without his car?
> > A fair and reasonable request...4 or 5 days hire of a TT wouldn't be too far off the cost of a set of wheels. I don't know.
> 
> 
> Then why didn't he ask for this John instead of try to get a set of wheels with the lame excuse of how he doesn't have confidence in the car now :? as if a set of wheels would restore his faith :lol:


My thoughts precisely jonah


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jonah said:


> > perhaps Sim is looking for compensation for the time he has been without his car?
> > A fair and reasonable request...4 or 5 days hire of a TT wouldn't be too far off the cost of a set of wheels. I don't know.
> 
> 
> ...


No comment to the first bit :wink:

Second bit...Yes yes pictures please


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

jonah said:


> Then why didn't he ask for this John instead of try to get a set of wheels with the lame excuse of how he doesn't have confidence in the car now :? as if a set of wheels would restore his faith :lol:


I totally agree with Jonah here. From what i have read Awesome have footed the bill for the repairs, and asking for a new set of alloys as compensation takes the biscuit.

I dont even know, and wouldnt want to go into who is at fault regarding the checking of the bolts after 50 miles etc.

I do think that the reponses from Sarah on this matter are not the most proffesional responses you would expect if responding on behalf of Awesome, but if responding in her honest opinion then who am i to comment.

All above IMHO.

Chris


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

page 5 clearly states why he asked for a set of wheels...it's not because of a lame excuse that he doesn't have confidence in he car. 
I'm not going to judge that as right or wrong

Major Audi Parts Guru wrote


> ....most of the time we only get to hear one side of a story and it's human nature for people to make themselves out to be whiter than white when problems like this arise, especially on a forum like this


Are you suggesting some sort of interference by Sim to his wheel bolts?

Cannot see how Sim has stated anything else other than the facts.
Of course, I'll be happy to pointed to any part of this thread that suggests otherwise.

I can understand members defensive loyalty towards Awesome...you've recieved the service you expected, you've had VFM and you'll happily return. 
In this case something is clearly wrong in the way Awesome are handling the issue, which is why Sim felt the need to publicly post.

Dave


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

From waht I read here, Sim has had a problem which could be construed as being poor workmanship from Awesome. On contacting Awesome they have done what they consider as the "right thing" and by all accounts sim has accepted their offer to get the car repaired.

However Sim is still unhappy and if he thinks Awesome should compensate him futher, which Awesone are not currently prepared to do, IMO he should be seeking legal advice and going to the small claims court for a full legal judgement.

IMO remarks made by others here are out of order and this thread should be locked or even removed, until the matter is resolved.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Have been trying to keep out of this as i still believe its down to Awesome and Sim to sort out. However because its on a public forum and ive read it all its so hard to keep my fingers from replying   And now im going to add mroe fuel to the fire.

Sorry Sim its the quote below that i dont think you should have posted. Ive read it many times and it just seems as though your trying to force Awesome into giving you a set of free wheels. By threatening to use a solicitor and slating them on a public forum knowing alot of members will come to your defence is unfair on Awesome. If the same had happened to me i wouldnt be worried about getting into my car or getting extra compensation...Just as longs the car is fixed and from which i understand Awesome have done that. So whats the problem? Also perhaps if you had done what they say in there small print and checked the wheels after 50 miles this whole episode wouldnt have started.



> This is not to mention the emotional trauma and shock caused by
> the incident as well as concern about how I will feel when I get back into the car.
> 
> Given all of this and the fact that the replacement wheel may not fully match my existing wheels I feel that it is only right that I am supplied with a new set of wheels. I would be pleased if you would agree to supply me with a set of the BBS Challenge Wheels. I do not feel that this is unreasonable and I am hoping that we can come to an agreement so that I do not have to contact a solicitor


----------



## Johnwx (Oct 31, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> From waht I read here, Sim has had a problem which could be construed as being poor workmanship from Awesome. On contacting Awesome they have done what they consider as the "right thing" and by all accounts sim has accepted their offer to get the car repaired.
> 
> However Sim is still unhappy and if he thinks Awesome should compensate him futher, which Awesone are not currently prepared to do, IMO he should be seeking legal advice and going to the small claims court for a full legal judgement.
> 
> IMO remarks made by others here are out of order and this thread should be locked or even removed, until the matter is resolved.


This is correct IMHO.
We all need to know about problems with suppliers mechanics etc, but I think the posting should be after the event is concluded. and not used as an additional bargining tool, :?


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Are you suggesting some sort of interference by Sim to his wheel bolts?


Why on earth would I want to suggest something like that?


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Ive read it many times and it just seems as though your trying to force Awesome into giving you a set of free wheels. By threatening to use a solicitor and slating them on a public forum knowing a lot of members will come to your defence is unfair on Awesome. If the same had happened to me i wouldn't be worried about getting into my car or getting extra compensation...Just as long as the car is fixed and from which i understand Awesome have done that. So whats the problem? Also perhaps if you had done what they say in their small print and checked the wheels after 50 miles this whole episode wouldn't have started.


I totally agree


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> IMO remarks made by others here are out of order and this thread should be locked or even removed, until the matter is resolved.


I just hope that this matter does get resolved ASAP as I don't really want to lock this thread. However if people still want to wade in and add fuel to the fire so to speak, then I will lock it :!:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I think asking for a new set of wheels is pushing it more than a little. Any damage caused should be corrected if they are at fault, but this is just pure betterment. The damage has been repaired which is better than may have happened if youâ€™d have gone to another garage.

I have seen the 50miles thing before on invoices, however im normally verbally told by the garage to check the wheels after 50miles.

Iâ€™m not sure the forum is the best place to discuss this as it could appear you are using the forum to put pressure on the garage (or blackmail them) to get the result you want.


----------



## custardcupra (Feb 7, 2005)

IMHO let sim and Awesome sort it out either through the courts or out of them.
Posting something like this up on an open forum is bang out of order and no good ever comes of it.

Credit where its due tho',
awesome have tried to do the right thing 

AND

sim has some kneck(New alloys for the trauma). :lol:

Can tell your from the N.East m8.


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

I totally agree............ maybe not the right place

But I can see where sim is coming from


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> Iâ€™m not sure the forum is the best place to discuss this as it could appear you are using the forum to put pressure on the garage (or blackmail them) to get the result you want.


Decided not to put that word in...Thought i may have been overstepping the mark.

Now...More important things need to be resolved 

Pictures of a Awesome girly please [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> I can understand members defensive loyalty towards Awesome...you've recieved the service you expected, you've had VFM and you'll happily return.
> In this case something is clearly wrong in the way Awesome are handling the issue, which is why Sim felt the need to publicly post.
> 
> Dave


I have never been to Awesome before, and only got my short shifter from them. There is no form of defensive loyalty from me. :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

renton72 said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > I can understand members defensive loyalty towards Awesome...you've recieved the service you expected, you've had VFM and you'll happily return.
> ...


Stop changing the subject.....Ive not been to awesome either. But that is besides the point...We are here to welcome Awesome Sarah and hoping to see some pics....That will help decide if i go to them and not if they can tighten nuts or not....Unless someone has spanner eyes


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

renton72 said:


> I have never been to Awesome before. There is no form of defensive loyalty from me. :wink:


Me neither


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> I have seen the 50miles thing before on invoices, however im normally verbally told by the garage to check the wheels after 50miles.


True!! When I had a tyre replaced recently, the invoice stated check wheel bolts after the first 30 miles. To be fair to Awesome they've offered more than enough compensation.

I think a new set of wheels is trying it on, why not ask for a new car?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

I have read all the posts ,,, and have to agree that it should be done in private ,, i have met and know sim ,,,,, and have nothing only praise for Awesome and Jim ,, who i know , and the staff ,,, no not met Sarah  yet ,,,
And yes it was me that started the fun with pies, beer, 
This post should be locked [ mods ]


----------



## khewett (Jan 16, 2005)

davidg said:


> I have read all the posts ,,, and have to agree that it should be done in private ,, i have met and know sim ,,,,, and have nothing only praise for Awesome and Jim ,, who i know , and the staff ,,, no not met Sarah  yet ,,,
> And yes it was me that started the fun with pies, beer,
> This post should be locked [ mods ]


We have no problem flaming Audi for problems, but when its raised that a specalist has caused a problem (possibly) that had the potentail to kill someone its wrong to lock the thread or say its private, we all deserve to know and form our own opionons on if we should entrust our car (and our safety) to that workshop or supplier....


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I feel sorry for Sarah. She came with a happy attitude to say hello to us and it ended up like this. A real shame.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

vlastan said:


> I feel sorry for Sarah. She came with a happy attitude to say hello to us and it ended up like this. A real shame.


Bloody hell i agree with ya 

Hence why i have tried to inject some humour back into the thread...Obviously to no avail...Guess i aint as funny as i think i am


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > I feel sorry for Sarah. She came with a happy attitude to say hello to us and it ended up like this. A real shame.
> ...


My wife says the same thing about me! (maybe it's a "guy" thing?)


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Guess i aint as funny as i think i am


You made me chuckle chief


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> I feel sorry for Sarah. She came with a happy attitude to say hello to us and it ended up like this. A real shame.


Agreed. A new thread should have been started.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Sorry Sim its the quote below that i dont think you should have posted. Ive read it many times and it just seems as though your trying to force Awesome into giving you a set of free wheels. By threatening to use a solicitor and slating them on a public forum knowing alot of members will come to your defence is unfair on Awesome. If the same had happened to me i wouldnt be worried about getting into my car or getting extra compensation...Just as longs the car is fixed and from which i understand Awesome have done that. So whats the problem? Also perhaps if you had done what they say in there small print and checked the wheels after 50 miles this whole episode wouldnt have started.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No don't be sorry the forum is for discussion and not everyone will always I agrre. I made the post to illustrate that there were a number of reasons why I felt I should be compensated not the 'trauma' as Jim suggested I had stated and others have mentioned here (and interestingly the bit you have quoted). I quoted from the e-mail sent to show how I was out of pocket.

Why I am still nervous, well according to Jim they don't know the cause of this. If this is true then would you not be worried your wheel would come off again?

To respond to others about why I have posted. I posted because I did not feel that anyone was sorry this happened. I was doing the chasing up etc. Jim has made a full and final offer so this is not 'blackmail' as some have suggested.

Moreover, I responded to a representative of Awesome's question of why I would not be going back. I thought all staff would have been made fully aware of my car given its severity. Awesome is not a MNC!


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

JOOLS

A BIG hello from Joe & Judy


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > I feel sorry for Sarah. She came with a happy attitude to say hello to us and it ended up like this. A real shame.
> ...


HIJACK: I'm not getting involved but just wanted to say to Scotty 'your sigs brill so I nicked it'!! :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Now this thread is turing into a proud father thread [smiley=thumbsup.gif] .

I want a baby


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Now this thread is turing into a proud father thread [smiley=thumbsup.gif] .
> 
> I want a baby


No you don't - the wee buggers grow up! :wink: :roll:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

auditt260bhp said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


 :lol: I only put it on coz I thought it would wind a few people up! You're not meant to like it! :roll: :lol:


----------



## custardcupra (Feb 7, 2005)

TTCool said:


> JOOLS
> 
> A BIG hello from Joe & Judy


Big hello right back at ya m8


----------



## poTTy (Jan 20, 2004)

I've just stumbled across this a bite late, but many things trouble me about this whole episode:

1. Why on earth fit second hand brakes ? This is the most important safety device on your vehicle you are messing about with. No matter how well you know the previous owner, you have no idea what stresses they have taken, how much they are worn, whether any defects have developed etc etc. Also, they have been bedded in on another vehicle and it is not a simple as tranferring them to another vehicle and them working. They need to bed in again, and may in fact not bed in at all !

2. Which part of 'check the wheel torque in 50 miles' didnt you understand. As someone who appears knowledgable about cars and knows about modifying them, you should have known this. To be balanced in this, Awesome should draw your attention to this when handing the vehicle back. They might have done this and none of us were there to know whether they did or didnt. However, if you went to court you wouldn't have a leg to stand on (if the secondhand brakes are faulty you might not have any legs to stand on!).

3. You have missed out the most obvious warning sign before a wheel falls off i.e. wheel vibration. This would have been very severe long before the wheel fell off or was in a posiiton to. Did you ignore it after just having your brakes done ?? In my considerable experience, the only time a wheel completely falls off is if there is a major component or system failure or a failure resulting from an earlier impact. All car makers would do a full FMEA which would include the failure mode of the wheel nuts not being sufficiently torqued. This FMEA (Failure Mode and Effects Analysis) would generally conclude that there is more than enough obvious driver warning and enought componentry in place, i.e. multiple wheel nuts, to prevent the wheel ever falling of in the hands of almost all drivers.

P.S. You could probably also suffer brake judder.

4. This looks like a blatent attempt to extract compensation. The whole 'somethings wrong but i'm not telling approach' suggests that Awesome were being held to ransom. Well done btw to Awesome for providing a full, frank and unemotional response on the forum which they didn't have to do. Their goodwill offer was very generous in the circumstances and shows how committed they are. I hope you withdrew it.

5. DJ you are a disgrace abusing Sarah in that way - no class. And not apologising, no maturity either. What kind of man are you ?

Rant over. Think we should have a new (nice) thread for Sarah and to get her pic


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

poTTy said:


> I've just stumbled across this a bite late, but many things trouble me about this whole episode:
> 
> 1. Why on earth fit second hand brakes ? This is the most important safety device on your vehicle you are messing about with. No matter how well you know the previous owner, you have no idea what stresses they have taken, how much they are worn, whether any defects have developed etc etc. Also, they have been bedded in on another vehicle and it is not a simple as tranferring them to another vehicle and them working. They need to bed in again, and may in fact not bed in at all !
> 
> ...


1) many people have fitted second hand calipers to cars... maybe you should read the forum more often 

2) tightening wheels have nothing to do with the parts he supplied.

3/4) blah blah blah

5) how do you know i'm a man?! :lol:

5) *Do you work for Awesome as well?*


----------



## poTTy (Jan 20, 2004)

I am not connected to Awesome in any way, shape or form.

I'm aware there are lots of people willing to take the risk with secondhand brakes, doesnt change what the risks actually are. Didnt say it was linked to the wheels falling off. Perhaps you should read it again more carefully :wink:

Lol @ blah blah blah. No response then ?

I'm sure you are physically a man, but i'll pass on confirming that part of it.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

poTTy said:


> I am not connected to Awesome in any way, shape or form.
> 
> Lol @ blah blah blah. No response then ?


1) you sure about that 

2) couldn't be asked to read your crap, expecially after this thread had calmed down and eveyone moved on, you had to post about somthing people were trying to avoid talking about again.



poTTy said:


> Think we should have a new (nice) thread for Sarah and to get her pic


You that desperate? :?


----------



## poTTy (Jan 20, 2004)

Definitely not :wink:

If it moved on, why is this thread still on the front page of the forum.

If everyone has moved on, why are you still discussing it with me ? :lol:

Isn't Sarah the subject of this thread ? And yes I am sooo desparate like so many others in this thread lmao :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Actual thread etc is none of my business so im keeping out of it, im good enough at finding arguments of my own thanks.

BUT - news to me, 20 years of driving nearly and Homer knows how many tyres and recently had suspension and wheels fitted at the TT Shop and nobody mentioned tightening wheel nuts.

Err, also, when i collected the car from the dealers it had less than 40 miles on it. Should I have checked it after 50 miles then too?

Now uve all got me paranoid.

I do know how to put petrol in although I do wish someone would do it for me. Cant understand why Gas Stations think we are all mechanically trained and can put our own petrol in.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Now this thread is turing into a proud father thread [smiley=thumbsup.gif] .
> 
> I want a baby


Well, it's been everything else from starting as a hello to a new member of staff at Awesome, to a public condemnation, to a slagging off the aforementioned girl, to Forum member slapping, etc, etc. So, why not chuck something else into the equation?

Happy Dads and sig pics seems like a natural progression don't you think? :wink:


----------



## poTTy (Jan 20, 2004)

Leg said:


> Err, also, when i collected the car from the dealers it had less than 40 miles on it. Should I have checked it after 50 miles then too?
> 
> Now uve all got me paranoid.


Lol. Get our there with your torque wrench then and fast :lol:


----------



## poTTy (Jan 20, 2004)

auditt260bhp said:


> Happy Dads and sig pics seems like a natural progression don't you think? :wink:


Indeed, and these babies are much less likely to throw their toys out of the pram [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## Awesomemark (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi All

Right back to my original post of New staff member at Awesome.......firstly can we move on from the discussion that has taken us away from the initial post......

So come on then who wants too see Sarah's photo.....I am sure she wont mind me posting one.....hmmm.

Think the best thing would be to close this thread and start a new one....What do you think

Regards 
mark[/img]


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Awesomemark said:


> Hi All
> 
> Right back to my original post of New staff member at Awesome.......firstly can we move on from the discussion that has taken us away from the initial post......
> 
> ...


We all do


----------

